# dense breasts?



## swiedner7 (Jan 19, 2016)

What dx code would be appropriate when dr states patient has dense breasts on physical exam?  R92.2  comes up as inconclusive mammogram. If mammogram hasn't been done yet how can we use this code?


----------



## jepcpc (Jan 19, 2016)

Encoder Pro lists R92.2 Inconclusive Mammogram  (Dense Breasts NOS, Inconclusive mammogram NEC, inconclusive mammography due to dense breasts, Inconclusive mammography NEC)

AS DOES AAPC CODER

Inconclusive mammogram
Dense breasts NOS
Inconclusive mammogram NEC
Inconclusive mammography due to dense breasts
Inconclusive mammography NEC


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 19, 2016)

You would need a mammogram to use that code. I would tend to go with the N64.59


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 20, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> You would need a mammogram to use that code. I would tend to go with the N64.59



Agree!


----------

